# Good bye Lance



## LaurelMD (Jan 8, 2015)

Last Tuesday night, Lance, my 14 year old Mal, died peacefully in his sleep.

He was the perfect dog, and I will miss him. Good buy my friend, you will be missed and remembered.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

14 years?? That is impressive but yeah no matter how long they are with us it's never long enough! 

Sorry for your loss and welcome abaoard.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss, but I am certain he knew he was loved. Hugs to you, and hope you feel better! At least he passed in a place he knew was familiar and well loved


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know how much it must hurt. But it is good that when it was Lance's time to go, he just slipped away in his sleep and you were not faced with any of the painful decisions that sometimes have to be made. He will never die as long as someone is alive who loved him. Run free, sweet boy!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lance. Run free sweet boy run free. Forever would not be long enough with our dogs.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

RIP Lance. Laurel, I am so sorry for your loss. He lived a long, happy life!


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Rest in peace, Lance. It is so hard to lose such special companions.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. RIP Lance.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: Lance


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

So sorry.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Laurel, sorry for your loss. Lance lived a long and loved life! Cherish the memories, Deb


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very sorry to hear of you loss of Lance.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

RIP Lance.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Lance


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

I am sorry of your loss. I recently went through a loss and I know how hard it can be. I went through a lot of second guessing and blaming myself for not doing more ... it's what us humans do.

Rest in Peace, Lance ... and have peace of mind, Laurel.


----------



## justjax (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss. RIP Lance.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your loss. My Sam is 13 and 1/2 and hope he makes it to 14 as well. Prayers for you!


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. Rip Lance......


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

So sorry for you loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

They are never with us for long enough. I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Love to you Lance. Peace to you Laurel. 

If you still feel that you have communication and feelings with him occasionally, don't be surprised. Just know, that people don't know how everything works yet.


----------

